# Εγώ στα νιάτα μου ξημέρωνα Ελλάδα, Ευρώπη, Αμερική



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this expression appearing in the song "Sinavlia", by Haris Alexiou, which I actually find really difficult and pompous.

Εγώ στα νιάτα μου ξημέρωνα
Ελλάδα, Ευρώπη, Αμερική
Ό,τι αγαπούσα τ' αποθέωνα
Αρκεί να ήσουνα εκεί

Greetings

Carlos

PS: Do you think this lyrics is pompous and difficult too?


----------



## Perseas

_At my youth I saw many dawns/daybreaks 
in Greece, Europe, America

PS. _The meaning seems relatively easy (at least for the native speakers) . No, I wouldn't say that there is something  pompous in there, except perhaps the verb _αποθέωνα_ (= deify, glorify)_.
_


----------



## cougr

Περσέα, επίτρεψέ μου μία μικρή διόρθωση: _In_ my youth.......


----------



## CarlitosMS

Perseas said:


> _At my youth I saw many dawns/daybreaks
> in Greece, Europe, America
> 
> PS. _The meaning seems relatively easy (at least for the native speakers) . No, I wouldn't say that there is something  pompous in there, except perhaps the verb _αποθέωνα_ (= deify, glorify)_.
> _



What I actually meant is the fact that Haris Alexiou's songs are very pompous regarding lyrics, with difficult words.


----------



## Perseas

CarlitosMS said:


> What I actually meant is the fact that Haris Alexiou's songs are very pompous regarding lyrics, with difficult words.


Oh I see. I think that pompous has disapproving connonations, so I wouldn't agree. However, I agree that the lyrics of Alexiou's songs have an artistic quality and yet sometimes more difficult words in comparison to many other songs.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Perseas said:


> Oh I see. I think that pompous has disapproving connonations, so I wouldn't agree. However, I agree that the lyrics of Alexiou's songs have an artistic quality and yet sometimes more difficult words in comparison to many other songs.



What do you mean with "artistic quality"?


----------



## Perseas

CarlitosMS said:


> What do you mean with "artistic quality"?


For example, she has worked with important songwriters and composers, has sung poems of great poets set to music, has given many concerts in theaters all over the world, has received awards.


----------



## shawnee

For what it is worth I am in total agreement with Perseas' responses to the question. I remain curious as to the context in which you find the lyrics 'pompous'. In other words, 'pompous' compared to what? (off topic, I know, but?). Perhaps you have chosen the wrong word. It could be said that the words are more articulate compared to more easily appreciated lyrics like: 'έλα κουκλάκι μου έλα' or 'Μαρία με τα κοκκινά ...'


----------



## Tassos

First, to continue in the off-topic mode I'm pretty sure it's "Μαρία με τα κίτρινα", although my knowledge of Greek songs is not my strong point 
Second and remaining off-topic, Alexiou is definitely not my cup of tea (or wine, or orange juice or whatever), but I wouldn't call this song pompous. I won't say more because this is not a music forum.
Third and this time on-topic I don't think that αποθεώνω's meaning here can be accurately conveyed by an English word. My take is that the lyric refers more to the atmosphere created in a sports stadium when a great player scores a goal or something and the crowd cheers loudly for him or "τον αποθεώνει" as we say.


----------



## shawnee

Yes, Tassos, it was 'κίτρινα'; my error a measure of the profound effect the lyrics had on me.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: You can continue the off topic discussion in the Culture Cafe, _not_ here. Further discussion on that subject will be deleted.


----------



## anthodocheio

CarlitosMS said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I would like to know the meaning of this expression appearing in the song "Sinavlia", by Haris Alexiou, which I actually find really difficult and pompous.
> 
> Εγώ στα νιάτα μου ξημέρωνα
> Ελλάδα, Ευρώπη, Αμερική
> Ό,τι αγαπούσα τ' αποθέωνα
> Αρκεί να ήσουνα εκεί
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Carlos
> 
> PS: Do you think this lyrics is pompous and difficult too?



Hola Carlos:
Yo tengo algo que añadir, on-topic. La tradución precisa de las primeras dos lineas, en español, es: 
"Yo en mi juventud amanecía
Grecia, Europa, América."
Y, para mí, en estas dos lineas hay algo de dificultad, o de pomposo -¿por qué no?- y no en las dos siguientes. Y me explico:
En griego, normalmente no se dice nunca de una persona que amaneció, sino que se despertó, o, en el caso que queremos decir que llegó al amanecer sin dormir nada durante la noche se diría "ξημερώθηκα", "ξημερωνόμουν". 
Y, también en la segunda: en lenguage "normal" diríamos "σε Ελλάδα, Ευρώπη, Αμερική", o sea, falta el "en".

Espero haber ayudado...

Saludos


----------



## jimmas

I agree that most of Alexiou's songs have very "elaborated" lyrics (I don't know if this word is convenient).

As for "αποθεώνω", I would use "idealize" or "sublimate" but also "deify" and "glorify" seem accurates. The verb's meaning is strong either way.


----------

